# Service Bulletin from Knapheide Body Company today.



## Davis31052 (Dec 17, 2009)

Head up to any of you who have a Knapheide Body on a Ford Chassis



To: All Knapheide Distributors, Fleet Customers and End Users
Subject: Ford Fuel Fill Issue on F-250 & F-350 Model Year 2005-2010
Date: December 4, 2009

Issue
Some 2005-2010 F-250/350 Super Duty vehicles equipped with a 5.4L or 6.8L engine may experience premature
automatic shut off of the fuel fill nozzle. This may include box delete vehicles that may have been upfitted with
aftermarket utility bodies.

Models and Configurations Affected

• 2005-2010 model year F - Super Duty 250/350 vehicles equipped with a 5.4L or 6.8L 3V engine many Light
Trucks, with gas engine (diesel not affected).

• Completed from Pickup Box Delete Option, or Altered by Pickup Box Removal Program.

• 56” and 60” CA (96” and 108” length service bodies with the problem primarily associated with the 96”
body).


Corrective Action
Ford has recently introduced a new fuel fill kit (Ford part # 8C3Z-9B149-L) that has proven to correct the problem of
“slow fuel fill” on troubled units in the field. If you have a unit that fits this profile you should contact your local Ford
dealer and reference the attached Ford technical service bulletin TSB 09-20-12 for warranty consideration.

If the dealership declines warranty coverage and you are a Ford fleet customer you can contact their fleet support
group at 1-800-34-fleet. All other Ford customers can contact the Ford Customer Relationship Center at 800-392-
3673. Be sure to have your VIN available. They will take your information, open a case and submit for
consideration. It is recommended that you follow up on a daily basis as to the status of your case.


Should you have any questions regarding the information contained in the attached bulletin or seek additional
assistance in getting this problem corrected you can contact the Knapheide Product Support group @ (217)-592-5233 between the hours of 7AM – 5PM CST.
Knapheide Product Support


----------



## dxydawg (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 2008 Chevy 2500 worktruck with a Knapheide body.  It takes forever to fill it up with gas.  Barely starts flowing and it cuts off.  Do you know if there is a related recall?


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Fuel Fill Problem*

Dxydawg, 

 Not sure about the GM products. We may have only purchased Ford Products that fell into the bulletin, or a bulletin for GM might have not made it thru the channels yet. I'll post if I get one. 

In the mean time, you may want to contact Knapheide and let them know of your problem

LF


----------

